

RailsBricks - Create Rails apps faster using smart generators for common tasks. - sergiotapia
http://www.railsbricks.net/?utm_source=rubyweekly&utm_medium=email

======
glennos
Look forward to giving this a spin. Has anyone tried it out yet?

~~~
theflubba
It bricked my app.

